# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  David,vjec....500.

## kolombi

Dite me pare u festua ne qytetin e bukur te Firences,500-vjetori i nje prej veprave me te njohura te skluptures ne vecanti dhe te artit ne pergjithesi.
Mrekullia e Mikelanxhelos,rremben c'do vit shikim ngadhenjyes te mbi nje milion vizitoreve ne vit.
Skluptura e Davidit eshte vendosur ne galerine Dell' Accademia dhe ka nje lartesi prej kater metra.
Ne njezet vitet e para u godit nga rrufete dhe u sulmua edhe nga protestues gje qe shkatoi thyerjen e njeres dore.

----------


## Leila

Simboli i bukurise se mashkullit  :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithese kur e kane studjuar, kane zbuluar se ai nuk eshte mashkulli perfekt, pasi ka nje kurriz te dobet, dhe mund te calonte pak kur ecte. Do ta sjell pak me vone ate artikull, sa ta gjej.

----------


## Leila

Was Michelangelo's David a couch potato?

Wed Sep 8,11:19 AM ET

LONDON (Reuters) - He is an icon of male beauty but Michelangelo's David is far from physically perfect with a bad back, weak hip and even hammer toes, according to a health expert.

The problem is poor posture and lack of flexibility, says Alan Herdman, one of the country's leading teachers of the Pilates exercise regime.

"His pelvis is all wrong," Herdman said on Wednesday, 500 years to the day that the 4-metre marble statue epitomising Renaissance male beauty was unveiled to the people of Florence.

"It is thrust forward and pushing into one hip," said Herdman, credited with having introduced Pilates to Britain in 1970. "The right side isn't straight. He will have a weakness in one hip and suffer from lower back weakness and pain."

Herdman concedes David has a "good pair of legs" despite hammer toes on his left foot. But even David's much admired rear end leaves something to be desired.

"If you look at the rear view, you will find that the right buttock is not as strong as it should be because he is sitting into the hips, and the weight distribution is all wrong."

Could Pilates have put David straight? Herdman says that regular exercises would have put a new spring in David's step and helped him to achieve better posture.

Developed by German-born Joseph Pilates in the early part of the 20th century, the exercise regime is designed to strengthen the anatomical centre of the body and encourage correct posture. 

---------------------------------------------------------

Artikulli thote se kurrizi i Davidit eshte shume i keq, si edhe kocka e legenit te trupit.

P.S.: C'jane "hammer toes?" Une e di qe dikush, xheloz per punen e Mikelanxhelos, ia theu gishtat e kembes Davidid me cekic.

----------

